# Skyscraper Documentary



## Aaron King (Sep 6, 2005)

With a Television production company, we plan on making a Skyscraper Documentary or possibly series. We would like to pitch to various networks as well as a well known high quality film company. Question, would you like to see this? What would you like to see in it? What would make this different than all the others? Such as Extreme Engineering, Frontiers of Construction, etc etc. The main focus would be influences on buildings, controversies, such as spire vs. non spire. The world wide boom in building tall when it was said that it wouldn't happen post 9/11. Where we are headed with supertall structures. All the feedback will be taken into account as strong market research because those that visit this site is who the project is for and geared towards. Thank you!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I know Extreme Engineering and Frontiers of Construction, etc. It would be great to
focus on one building from design to completion, add information about the design
process, the occupants, etc and some general info about scrapers. Maybe you could 
follow the builders on a daily basis over a longer time.


----------



## Aaron King (Sep 6, 2005)

Where would people like to see this? and how? As a series on something like Discovery or National Geographic channel? as a special on one of those channels, or something like IMAX film for the views?


----------



## James Foong (May 12, 2005)

showing in IMAX would be interesting. we got the chance to feel especially during the construction process like erecting steel frame.. its coolest job on earth. Would love to c in NGC or Discovery. Concentrate on 1 tower. Design process n execution of the tower are main agendas i would be interested. Also, dont pick towers that matter for one region's favourite like sears tower. its old, n bored. get something thats the world want it to c.. like swiss re, turning torso, petronas - all these are modern engineering challenge. Y not also consider earthquake or hurricane resisting towers, which u can find many in los angeles n tokyo. how they overcome it, n how do the occupants feel like in those towers? And most importantly, building architecture must be emphasized on each tower documented.


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

IMAX in 3D!!! :eek2:


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

BBC


----------



## Aaron King (Sep 6, 2005)

bump


----------



## Aaron King (Sep 6, 2005)

I would really appreciate some feedback on this and more responses or we really can't justify doing the documentary at all. It needs to be shown that people would want to see this. I thank those that have submitted opinions but there's been nearly 200 views of this with very little feedback. Your opinions would be much appreciated. Thank you, Aaron King


----------



## Aaron King (Sep 6, 2005)

Just wondering, what is your preference? a documentary about the building upwards of Dubai? or a start to finish about the fordham spire? or Freedom Tower, even though that one will be covered extensively. So Dubai? or FS?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Both would be very interesting in my opinion. One thing though is that the US and NYC in particular is allready associated with skyscrapers, there have been many programmes about New York towers and architecture. It might be more interesting to represent the Asian skyscraper boom. However coming to think of it, it would also be very interesting to document the Fordham Spire as it and Freedom Tower are really the first major skyscrapers to be planned for New York since 9/11 (of course there have been other towers built but not ones that set new boundaries for height in the city). I have a feeling it will be a significant moment in NYC history when they see a new skyscraper yet again surpass the height of the Empire State. It would be interesting to get people's views and reactions to this in light of 9/11.
Heck, both Dubai and NYC sound like brilliant topics to follow, maybe you could do them both in parallel, it'd be an interesting contrast.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

sounds like Taipei 101 is a must visit. The first and the only super tall in the world that locates in a active earthquake zone + hurricance zone. And world's tallest building.


----------

